# Wrong Forum???



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

OK,

I'm building a cheap road bike and am looking for a few parts and I prefer to buy them locally in Socal where I can see the parts before I buy and save the shipping. Can I post a wanted ad here? or which forum in the classified do I post a list of things I need??

thanks,

Brian


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I'm guessing you're looking to buy used (since you'd simply pick out some shops and do some browsing if you were buying new stuff); I suppose you could put a "Wanted" ad, but that won't do much to confine whatever responses you get to SoCal residents. Try craigslist, selecting the "los angeles" page, then clicking on "bikes".


----------



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

*Craigslist*



The Walrus said:


> I'm guessing you're looking to buy used (since you'd simply pick out some shops and do some browsing if you were buying new stuff); I suppose you could put a "Wanted" ad, but that won't do much to confine whatever responses you get to SoCal residents. Try craigslist, selecting the "los angeles" page, then clicking on "bikes".



I already have an ad there but even though I'm super specific, I still get people offering me stuff I dont need.... just wish they would read the ad!!! Because of that, I decided to try my luck here but seems there is no real place for a Wanted classified so I'd thought I try the local forum..


----------



## Neccros (Oct 11, 2005)

*Off Topic*

This is geared towards SoCal riders:


I am building a road bike and need the following parts:

Shimano Ultegra brakeset(BR-6500)
Shimano Ultegra bottom bracket for 9 speed DOUBLE cranks(68x109.5)
Shimano Ultegra 9 speed Front Derailleur Braze-on (FD-6500)
Shimano Ultegra 9 speed cassette either 12-27 or 12-25 tooth
Used but good condtion tires
A bar and a stem but not sure what I want yet so email me what you have for sale and I will consider it.

Also if you have ANY of the above in 105 OR Dura Ace, let me know I might be interested. 

Sorry if this is in the Wrong Forum

Brian [email protected]


----------

